# raccoons ate in trap



## blackdog (Jan 3, 2012)

I have been trapping on the river for about a month now, on the last three days when I go to check my line the raccoon caught in the bucket set has been eaten upon just behind the front leg. All hide is gone even some of the ribs are eaten away. No tracks what so ever, is it a mink or something else?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Blackdog


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site, mink leave tracks, hide missing or peeled back?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mmmmm Im thinking maybe a raptor or bird of equal size like an owl or raven etc...


----------



## blackdog (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome, ya the hide is missing no bird tracks either, I left the one in today and set some double jumps on either side of it, i suppose if it is a bird I will catch them as well.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome blackdog ! Anything is possible. How long was the trap there before you checked it ? Did the weather wash tracks away ? I know weasels,mink or other raccoons can do some serious damage. They're like little garbage disposals.


----------



## blackdog (Jan 3, 2012)

My line is on the river behind my house, I check them in the morning before work and again when I get home, so the raccoon would have been in the trap at the most over night. The set is on a sand bar with some brush, would a bird of prey come back like three times.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT blackdog. Any photo's?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Any kind of bird that's a scavenger or meat eater will go crazy on something like that. Crows are the most notorious around here. They usually just perch on a carcass and enjoy it like a fat kid at a buffet. Come to think of it. Never have seen their tracks near a deer carcass even though I've watched them eat at it. ???


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well it all depends on how soft the ground is, mice still leave tracks.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The only thing is it sounds like he checks traps frequently and unless there's a roving herd of mice....LOL I see your point Matt.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would think any scavenger would keep coming back as long as there is food still available.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just like the joke goes....How many ******** does it take to eat a raccoon ? 3..... 2 to eat him and 1 to watch for cars. LMAO


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT Blackdog.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Just like the joke goes....How many ******** does it take to eat a raccoon ? 3..... 2 to eat him and 1 to watch for cars. LMAO


Hey, I resemble that remark.LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I was hoping someone would get a laugh out of it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to PT blackdog. I agree with the guys above. If it's happening over night I would suspect an owl. Early morning crows. Out west we have magpies and they will also feed on carcasses. Birds do tend to land on the carcass and feed. Matt has a good suggestion, if you have a trail camera, set it up on one of the already eaten raccoon and see what appears.

Good luck with that and keep us up to date.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

bones44 said:


> I was hoping someone would get a laugh out of it.


CLASSIC!!


----------

